# What my kids are doing



## Debbie123 (Jun 14, 2003)

My 12 and 13 yr old girls are spending a lot of time on the computer. I see in the history folder they have an email address with yahoo. Is there anyway to get into this email without the password? Is there a way to see what the password is? I haven't deleted any temp folders so maybe keyboard strokes are still saved somewhere?


----------



## FusionSlayer (Jun 11, 2003)

go to download.com, search for a key logger, and you can figure it out there. If AutoComplete is on, it will auto log into the email automatically.

http://download.com.com/3001-2092-10144896.html

Keylogger there. I will try and remember if there is a better pass stealer.

> I found a better keylogger here:
http://www.keylogger.org/cgi-bin/go.cgi?url=http://www.keyloggers.com/pca50n.zip

Just watch out, there was a Gator pop-up I think. Don't accept that.


----------



## Debbie123 (Jun 14, 2003)

I downloaded this program. Looks like it will be useful in the future. But how can I find out what they kids did today?


----------



## Eccentric (May 22, 2003)

Welcome to TSG, Debbie123!

I can understand your concern about just what your kids are up to on the internet, especially given some of the scare stories around. Here is an interesting link which gives extracts of a Symantec study about kids, email and spam, but I haven't located the actual report itself.

Spam and kids

There are quite a few 'Parental Control' offerings around, but as both my kids are over 30, and have left home (thank God - but I love them really ...), I haven't explored which might be the best.

You could do a Search using Google on 'Parental Control' and see what showed up.

Getting in to your kids email by the back door may be possible using some of the logging programmes around, but perhaps if you could discuss your concerns with your kids, and possibly even use the article above as a starting point, you might be able to approach the whole issue in a way where they co-operate voluntarily. This might be the most positive way in the end, and would allow you to 'educate' them about sensible use of the internet.


----------



## korgul (Jun 5, 2002)

I downloaded a program from www.freewarefiles.com that is like a parental control program. It will allow you to see exactly where they went, what they did, what they typed and just about everything else that they did when on the internet. There are numerous options with the program. I will see if I can find it again and post the link.


----------



## skyman (Jan 30, 2001)

Start by restricting the time your kids are on the computer. Make sure the computer is in full view and not in their rooms.

Make sure you stand by and watch when your kids are on the computer and also pop in on them when they are on.

To a lot of kids, the computer is a toy. Make sure you find and read to them some of the horror stories about what can happen to them if they get involved with the wrong person on the computer.

Remind them that the computer and the people they meet on the computer can lie to them.

Also, if you see that their computer use is not going where you think it needs to go...

Pull the plug..

Remember, you are the parent and you are responsible for their welfare...


----------



## korgul (Jun 5, 2002)

Here it is

http://www.freewarefiles.com/programs.php?ProgramID=5850&categoryid=5&subcategoryid=180


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes Debbie, there are ways. The tales are told by the Windows\Tempory Internet Files. But it's not going to be easy, there are no doubt 1000's of them.
The good news is, we can narrow it down.


----------



## skyman (Jan 30, 2001)

Teach your kids first and trust them to understand.

Being the POLICE will be too late.


----------



## FusionSlayer (Jun 11, 2003)

Also, if you're interested in more intensive controls, rather than just snooping, www.netnanny.com has some good software you can check out.


----------



## starwaves77 (Feb 17, 2002)

Hi Debbie,

Your on the right track, this is an area you have to double check no matter what your girls promise. Use your parenting skills to gain trust and to teach them as Skyman says, but then always protect them, leaving nothing to chance.

Your keylogger is the best choice here. You can get the passwords, then get into the emails or just read them from the keylogger log file. This particular keylog program is excellent and will do what all the others do for half the price about $35 and it has a 3 day FREE trial that you could use to snatch the passwords and then you won't even need to buy it!

Your a good mother for looking after your kids safety. I don't believe this is snooping, I think it's more like a firewall that your protecting them with. The parent that would foolishly just rely on trust is in for a unfortunate encounter sooner or later. I'm glad you know better

Here's the link:
http://www.blazingtools.com/bpk.html

Take care,
:up:


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FusionSlayer:_
> *Also, if you're interested in more intensive controls, rather than just snooping, www.netnanny.com has some good software you can check out. *


I have found Net Nanny to be garbage because it can be killed from the task manager.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

It's really nice to hear that someone is interested in their children's welfare. But I think I would warn them that computers have history, and not just on your computer. There are other computers recording where we've been, to what sites, including our downloads. For instance, Comcast, my ISP, has a record of everywhere I've been since I signed up with them. I forget what I tapped into, but there it was--from my ISP. Privacy? Like taking a shower in Times Square.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Hey Debbie! I have to add, just check out the history files--in front of them. They'll get the message.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

XICO that will only show them what you are up to and teach them to delete them..internet temps, cookies and whatever else.......As parents we need to teach our children the best we know how to be responsible,ethical,morally upright productive citizens who can contribute to a wholesome society but shoot lets not give them the only ace of spades in the deck
edit
don't mean to be nasty here XICO just my vho


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I agree with Brindle, we want and need to protect them, but let's not at the same time show them some of the tools we use.

I believe the CIA refers to it as methods and procedures.


----------



## medallion (Jun 29, 2001)

Hats off to Debbie for assuming control of what could be an unsavory at best situation. If your kids always tell you the truth, then you're probably okay. If they lie, even here and there, or now associate with other girls who lie, then you should consider taking computer away. Even worse, if they watch MTV or listen to/like rap and rap culture then you're probably defeated already.
What a horrible, mindless, godless society we live in........
Thank heavens, I don't have to raise any children in this ghetto fanatic, can't speak english, baggy clothes/babby brain, live to lie 
world..............

Good luck, 
- M


----------

